# Middle fork permit



## camp (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, I need some gals to row the middle fork with....
The dates are 14th 20th of may
Call or email if you can make it
Thanks Mike
970 209 1863


----------



## popthegnar (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds sweet. couple q's before i see if I can avoid work...are you bringing kayaks along or are you just taking a row boat? how many people is the permit for?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I rowed the Middle Fork with Camp last season and had a blast. If I didn't have this silly job that won't let me take the time off I would be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## camp (Apr 13, 2008)

popthegnar said:


> sounds sweet. couple q's before i see if I can avoid work...are you bringing kayaks along or are you just taking a row boat? how many people is the permit for?


There are 8 kayaks and 12 rafters


----------

